# Hiii!!! im new nd dis is my lil boi RED!!



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

hi my names mica..i was just having a look at the webby nd fort i wld join nd share pictures of me best lil boi red!!!!most of the piccies are from the summer of 2006.hes a 6yr old chestnut gelding.we gt him from a dealer through a friend so he ddnt cme wid a passport so i dnt no his background which is such a shame..i just felt so sorry 4 him nd had 2 hav him!!he is a fab sj nd we hav taken him 2 a few affiliated shows on a blue ticket but we hav to w8 4 his new passport to arrive b4 i can get him affiliated.hes such a fab lil boi nd is already jumpin 90cm courses..nd we r slowly movin it up 2 1m!i luv him lots he has the kindest heart so here he is every1!!!!enjoy!









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

here are some mre of him from our 1st show!!!


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi 
Loved your pics. Keep us updated with the pics.


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

lol nd i gt sme mre!!!lol they just keep cmin lol..







red starting his hack







Red made a friend!!lol







Red saying ello to wellington







my friend yasmin doin a stunt on the ponies!!lol..her pony is george.







me and yaz doubling up!







me and red fly solo lol







me and red relaxing in the sun!







gorge!!!







me and me lil man







lots of kisses hehehe







time to relax nd get treats!







yum yum carrots!!







having a wonder..hmm wonder if there is anymre treats around?!?







strike a pose lol..







at a show..soz bout the copywrite







yeha!go red lol















having a snooze with jeremy at the yard!awww







after being clipped















o no!!my hair!!







me nd gorgeous!!lol


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

aww fanx..have you gt a horse or pony??..plz show me if ya hav!!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Aww, your horse looks very nice


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*

hes lovely, how big is he


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

lol fanx..hes 13.1hh..nt vry big..i kinda already out grown him lol.. i been doin sme research on him cos he is freezemarked nd found out tht hes part new forest lol!!


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*

hes lovely how big is he


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*

he is nice.


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*

my mare is 14.1 but built like a sofa haha, r u going to get a bigger horse :lol:


----------



## mykindagentlemen (Jan 27, 2007)

cute horse! its really pretty out there!


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

lol fanx..yeh i am her name is topaz..she is a 15.2hh coloured mare.i alredy gt her but she is out of ction at the mo cos she has gt a splint.she s my bosses horse from wrk but she dnt want her anymre so when her injury has healed she sed i can hav her cos she wants me 2 compete her affiliated!!lol i get sme pics of her soon!!


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*

cool , my aunty use to have a palomino mare called topaz lol, we sold her a few years ago


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

omg rlly!!!wow..hw big was she then?? and did u ever rider..havu gt any pics of her at all?? xxx


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey, welcome to the forum, thats some gorgeous photos. 

Please refrain from the text typing, not everybody here speaks english as a first language, and it is hard to understand  


See you round the board!


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Gee he is coming along well. His coat looks allot better in the second lot of pics. Good work. Love the pics keep them coming..


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

hehe fanx!!lucky 4 him he has a really nice coat anyway.i got some more coming soon of me and my friend on a hack yesturday..got some fab piccies and we did some filming on the hack 2 lol..il keep you all posted on what we get up 2!!!


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

hey guys..its sooo sad but i got two give up red :-( because im to old to compete him so i got 2 find a you7nger jockey for him.its soo sad.and topaz is still out of work.but atleast i hasve got ronito and arizona to ride...
xxxx


----------



## jadeleanne (Jan 24, 2007)

*hi*

no we never broke her, she was about 4 when we sold her, i will look for pics :lol:


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

to bad you have to sell red..he's very pretty...can we see pictures of topaz? why don't you lease out red to some one elce?


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

Those pic are gorgous!!! *so* so cute! Can I have Your horse?Please?? :lol: ?? ha ha ha!!!


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

lol hehe fanx.he is the best boy eva!!
this girl from my yard might compete him 4 me at home..but i will still train him...i will get some good ppics of topaz soon
xxxx


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

hey guys!!
i have a update on red..we have found red a tempory home up in wales.he has gone to this nice jumping family that my boss from the yard found..he has gone up with her sons pony model,so red has a friend.they are having him on a trial basis for 2 weeks and are taking him to a show this weekend to see how it goes and then they are gona deside on him...and also i am happy to inform that topaz is back...and i have started walking her out and she has had her first trot since having her splint from a year ago..anyway thats it for now guys!!!
xxxxxxx
mica and red+Topaz


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

awww he is sooooo cute i used to have a horse called red but he was a 16.2 race horse lol x x x


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

lol heheh thats a lot bigger then my red lol!!! what was your red like.do you still have him or have you got any pictures of him that i could see?
xxx


----------

